# Deebo's red chile jerky and moonshine



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I HATE my voice, I think I sound like Chumlee. It is my first P.F. video. Dont be mean.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The box fan jerky is "pure", it doesn't add any heat, so the true flavor of beef comes out. 
I like both, my box fan jerky is usually super thin, and super dry. I have had some thicker slices, and sometimes a "sugary" marinade will leave the meat too "uncured", so I sometimes put it back in the oven to cure, but it brings out the juices in the meat, and then takes on a darker smokey flavor.
I have broken down the box fan design a while back, but basically, its what you see, a 20" box fan, 20" filters, and luandry bags to keep the meat from "pulling fibers" off the filters. about 30 dollars.
And, as one of my "requsits", It is still a useable box fan.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bumping to the top for Dwight.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bookmarked so when I am in town I can watch it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bump for Slippy.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

what way is the box fan blowing ,up through the meat or sucking air down form the meat ?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deebo said:


> The box fan jerky is "pure", it doesn't add any heat, so the true flavor of beef comes out.
> I like both, my box fan jerky is usually super thin, and super dry. I have had some thicker slices, and sometimes a "sugary" marinade will leave the meat too "uncured", so I sometimes put it back in the oven to cure, but it brings out the juices in the meat, and then takes on a darker smokey flavor.
> I have broken down the box fan design a while back, but basically, its what you see, a 20" box fan, 20" filters, and luandry bags to keep the meat from "pulling fibers" off the filters. about 30 dollars.
> And, as one of my "requsits", It is still a useable box fan.


I use Tulle aka bridal veil material. It is easy to wash and inexpensive.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You sound nothing like Chumlee. I only use a smoker, but this sounds like a great technique. I remember INOR loving your technique.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> what way is the box fan blowing ,up through the meat or sucking air down form the meat ?


I have tried both ways.
it doesn't seem to matter.
I brick the layers, turn one north south, one east west, with plenty of space,
A question on another related thread says the meat sticks.. yes, hence the dollar tree laundry bags.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> You sound nothing like Chumlee. I only use a smoker, but this sounds like a great technique. I remember INOR loving your technique.


CSI, for the price of two filters, a fan and two laundry bags, you can try it. 20 dollars, and the fan is still a lasko 20 inch box fan. 
So, for six bucks and some beef, you can try the no heat version.


----------

